# mrg March 15



## billski (Mar 16, 2017)

MRG woods were off the charts.  Unbelieveable.  Face shots in the morning on most any steep trail.  Lots of thigh deep stuff, 3' in the woods.   No pics, no friends.   After the single stopped turning went inside and welcomed Matt back to town.  He has another kid and is looking great.  One advantage to being GM, he got first tracks with patrol.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 16, 2017)

No pics. You did not ski.  You are still sitting at your desk in MA waitng for the conditions to get good.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 16, 2017)

Jealous.

Can't think of a better place to be yesterday....


----------



## billski (Mar 16, 2017)

For you desk jocks.  No desk, no commitments.  I'm there.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 16, 2017)

Outstanding!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 16, 2017)

what a turnaround !


----------



## gnardawg (Mar 16, 2017)

Just drooled on my keyboard........



billski said:


> For you desk jocks.  No desk, no commitments.  I'm there.
> 
> View attachment 22163
> 
> ...


----------



## billski (Mar 17, 2017)

More at MRG


----------



## billski (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## FingerPicker (Mar 17, 2017)

Shot from the 16th after another foot fell the night before.  Coming out of Octopus Garden in the afternoon.


----------



## FingerPicker (Mar 17, 2017)

One more


----------



## billski (Mar 17, 2017)

Finger, how could you take the time to stage a photo as awesome as yours?   We were so enamored with skiing that all my photos are an afterthought.  Nobody will ever see our face shots!


----------



## FingerPicker (Mar 17, 2017)

They're still shots from videos, so grabbing the perfect shot was easy. We were enamored with the skiing too, but less people on Thursday meant we had time to take video without worrying about people tracking up our snow.  Plus we seemed to be the only two skiing the Garden.  We had decent stretches of deep, untouched snow out there all the way through the end of the day.


----------

